# inserting a seat post without much effort



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 9, 2014)

Anyone care to share your tips to clean/prepare the surface to insert a seat post without all the swirls and swirl marks..... its been a pain on some Schwinn's....I hate marrring perfectly good seat posts.....


----------



## Tuna (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't know how much this will help you, however, my technique is to grease the seat post and open the seat post clamp with a screwdriver to make it easier to get the seatpost in and make adjustments.


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 12, 2014)

Use a handlebar stem to open up the seat tube. Just place the wedge near the offending spot and tighten enough to take it back to original size. For stubborn spots, tap with plastic hammer or mallet with the stem still in place.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 12, 2014)

A couple of my frames must have sat around for years with no seat or seat post so the inside of the tubing was pretty rough. I have a cheap old wheel cylinder hone from the 60's that I used to clean up the inside of the seat mask. This along what others mentioned should do the trick.

http://www.pepboys.com/product/details/9054624/00669/


----------



## vincev (Apr 12, 2014)

Not to get off subject but where are you inserting your seatpost.?? I had to ask before Dave. Use Vaseline and the Shchwinn post should not hurt.


----------



## Duck (Apr 12, 2014)

*snicker*...


----------

